# Flightliner/Spaceliner forks



## Levine (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm thinking about putting a rat trap on a flightliner frame.  This is probably a dumb question, but... are all the configurations of front forks/springers interchangeable on any Space/Flightliner frame, boys and/or girls?  Trying to figure out if I can pick up a donor bike without worrying about forks fitting... thanks.


----------



## rhenning (Dec 22, 2017)

Take your fork off and measure the length of the steer tube.  Then you can buy the correct fork.  I am assuming they will all be 1 inch diameter.   Roger


----------



## Levine (Dec 22, 2017)

Thx


----------



## Levine (Dec 22, 2017)

rhenning said:


> Take your fork off and measure the length of the steer tube.  Then you can buy the correct fork.  I am assuming they will all e 1 inch diameter.   Roger




Do you know anything about the "knee" bracket in the photo on the right?  Some springers seem to have them and some don't.  The bike I had as a kid in the early sixties did have that bracket.


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Dec 22, 2017)

Levine said:


> Do you know anything about the "knee" bracket in the photo on the right?  Some springers seem to have them and some don't.  The bike I had as a kid in the early sixties did have that bracket.
> View attachment 727811




Here's a 1961 Flightliner and a 1964 Spaceliner for reference.  They appear to be similar and interchangeable.


----------



## BrentP (Dec 31, 2017)

Levine said:


> Do you know anything about the "knee" bracket in the photo on the right?  Some springers seem to have them and some don't.  The bike I had as a kid in the early sixties did have that bracket.
> View attachment 727811



There might be bikes out there that had both a Spaceliner style springer fork plus truss bars, but Spaceliners never came that way.  The deluxe Spaceliners came with springer forks, and the mid-tier chromed Spaceliners came with truss bars and no springer fork, but no Spaceliner model came with both.


----------



## Levine (Dec 31, 2017)

BrentP said:


> There might be bikes out there that had both a Spaceliner style springer fork plus truss bars, but Spaceliners never came that way.  The deluxe Spaceliners came with springer forks, and the mid-tier chromed Spaceliners came with truss bars and no springer fork, but no Spaceliner model came with both.




Thanks for that.  It seems like almost all the Flightliner and Spaceliner wheels/fenders/running gear, etc, is interchangeable, even with the 26" girls' models.  Do I have that right?


----------



## Colin Dennis (Mar 11, 2018)

Flight liner/Spaceliner year of manufacture 

Does anyone now how to date your ride, I have 3 to date, 

Thanks Colin.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 12, 2018)

Colin:
To determine model years for Spaceliners, check the great sticky thread by BrentP at the top of "Middleweight Bicycles." For Flightliners, post a picture that will allow denizens of this site to respond with personal experience and info from old catalogs.


----------

